# interesting web site to check out



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

check out www.fundrace.org to see who in your area is donating money to what politician. all you need to do is type in your zip code. most likely you will recognize many of the names and be surprised at how much dough they donate; and to who
by the way, liberal john kerry gets the most money from "fatcats", and President Bush gets the most from "grassroots". that says alot - kerry is probably getting his money from the left wing hollywood radicals like al franken, jeanine garafalo, alec baldwin, ed asner, streisand and other liberal loud mouths of that ilk.
President Bush gets the most donations from everday, working people who don't want to be taxed with a vengeance by the democ rats. 
check out the site - it's interesting :wink:


----------



## Rafferty (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks, that site is great!!!


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow. Great site! Can't say I'm surprised at all the Kerry supporters in my ultra liberal town.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Me too


----------

